# Rubbing against eachother?



## Ahinx (Nov 13, 2014)

So I just recently purchased my first Cichlids.
2 inch long Blood Parrot (Orange)
2 inch long Albino Oscar

I both put them in the tank together (55 Gallon, I know this is small for them in the long run but here in the next month I'm upgrading to a 250 gallon).
They aren't nipping at eachother, but are taking turns following eachother around, and rubbing their bodies against one another.
I'm not sure if this is a sign of aggressition, territorial thing, or what is going on.

If anyone could give me some insight that would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

They are probably just sizing each other up, it doesn't sound as if it is a concern. Are these the only fish in the tank?


----------

